# Chemical burn



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I rescued two cats, at different times, who suffered chemical burns to their bodies. The first one was burned over 95% of her body and she didn't survive. The other was luckier and was only burned over 5%. She is doing well with no ill effects. Seems this is the act of cruelty choice going on in Kenner, LA. Anyone out there experience such a horror?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Luckily that usn't common in these parts. Do you know what kind of chemical?


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*No*

No, the vet didn't know what type of chemical it was. It burned the skin down to the bone, but didn't blister.


----------

